# Gnocchi suggestions, recipes wanted.



## larry_stewart (Sep 30, 2011)

Im in the mood for gnocchi this week.  In the past , ive had traditional gnocchi, asparagus gnocchi, spinach  and butternut squash gnocchi.  Just wondering if anyone has any recipes or suggestions for other variations.

Larry


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheese gnocchi.  Make it with ricotta, egg and flour.  Buy a tub of whole milk ricotta (1 Lb).  Empty it into a bowl.  Add a tubful of flour and an egg.  mix knead and make your gnocchi.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 30, 2011)

Seriously Andy?  It won't fall apart when you boil it?  It sounds awesome!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

JMediger said:


> Seriously Andy?  It won't fall apart when you boil it?  It sounds awesome!



Work for me.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm trying it tomorrow ... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cheese gnocchi. Make it with ricotta, egg and flour. Buy a tub of whole milk ricotta (1 Lb). Empty it into a bowl. Add a tubful of flour and an egg. mix knead and make your gnocchi.


  I was thinking about cheese gnocchi and was just about to hunt through my cookbooks for one using ricotta because I have a tub in the fridge! Andy, you must be telepathic--this is the 2nd time this week you've posted along the same lines as I was thinking. I'm definitely making this this week. The Pisole will have to wait.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2011)

That sounds good, Andy.
I wonder if potato flakes could be substituted for all or part of the flour... hmmm. I might try this.


----------



## giggler (Oct 1, 2011)

My understandind, from watching Tv, is there are 3 types of *Gnocchi..

Potato from Northern Italy,

Middle Italy , Like Rome, which is Ricotta **Gnocchi, not exactly cheese..

and Southern, which is more like Wheat or Corn little fritters...

(what has happened to my font here?)

My Fave is, Sweet Potato Gnocchi, with just plain melted butter, and a good Handfull of Poppyseed..

But this may be more of a German thing from My Family!

Eric, Austin Tx.
*


----------



## letscook (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't tried this one yet  - but it uses the potato flakes 

The Cooking Photographer: Shortcut Potato Gnocchi


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 1, 2011)

You could try some Gnocchi alla Sorrentina.

If you use 500 g of gnocchi, these are the other quantities/ingredients: 200 g mozzarella - 150 g grated parmigiano - 250 tomato sauce - 1 onion - 2 tabelspoons olive oil - some basil leafs - salt

Sauté the onion in the olive oil for some minute, then add the tomato sauce, the salt, and cook for 15/20 mins.
Cook the gnocchi, drain them, mix them with 3/4 of the sauce and put them in an oven dish. 
Top with the rest of the sauce, the diced mozzarella, the basil and the cheese.
Put in the oven (200 °C, 15 mins); the mozzarella must melt and parmesan have to get a slighty brown color.

Eat them immediately!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, Letscook. I may just give this a try today.


----------

